# Pet Odors



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a HO that had carpets in 3 bedrooms and they were completely ruined because of dog urine...I am going to remove carpets but need to know what will work to seal in odors on plywood before i put new carpet or another type of flooring...Can anybody rec. a solution for this???


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

good question, If I had to guess, it would be some type of oil base primer. Only a guess


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used B-I-N before on spots on plywood this was years ago. I never heard anyone complain about the smell again. So maybe it worked. 

They do sell enzymes that are suppose to work with pet odors. I think they come in liquid and powder form to mix up not sure if they work for wood surfaces tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Perhaps an odor removal:








Use a solution like this in a spray bottle and spray down the whole floor, let room dry out, then follow that with your oil primer. 

Be sure to deodorize the walls around the area of the urine like in corners of the room or the smell will never go away.

Just a thought...

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

ABSOLUTY! Get the odor out before covering it up!


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Well thanks for your responses, i was going to use a shellac to seal but wasnt sure about using some type of solution first as Jason has pointed out...I guess i will do both!!! The smell is awful


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Make sur HO know that you willdo the best you can but don't warranty it. Very hard to get rid of the smell.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The only thing worse is cat pee
And the only sure thing is Floor Removal

However, having said that....it might just be possible to give the place a complete douching with an enzymatic cleaner, and then shellac it
That might work if it's not too bad


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?p=8909&highlight=urine#post8909

http://www.odordestroyer.com/docs/ge...rmation/about/

Try this


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I would consider replacing the plywood. That odor is really a b*tch when it comes to making it disappear.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> And "J-bird" just picked which side of the fence he sits on? hmmm? Hope you're on the winning team friend. There is a pet odor on that side ... come over to the side where everything smells like roses!


Ahh my friend, easy does it. :thumbsup: I am only teasing. "He he he... he said Paint..." was more geared toward the fact of what this forum is about and the fact you said paint was funny to me because most of which is talked about is not paint, so it seems..... There is alot of BS'n on here and that is fine. You really have to be here for a while to understand personalities and who can joke with who with out an offense. I also see a trend between certain members: who likes who or who doesn't like the other... It's interesting to watch. 

I don't necessarily want to be on one side of the fence or the other in this case. I enjoy what everyone puts into this forum regardless if they make me laugh or not. Regardless if it is nonsense or not. Love believes in the best for all. It doesn't separate one man from another. I don't agree with everyones response to this or that, nor am I out to change them because I don't agree. Not implying anyone here is trying to change anyone. My point is, this is a forum and we are in a place where it's easy to be fake or real, who really knows anyone unless you have spent some real time with them in person? So, for me to get the panties in a wad over how someone IMO is rude, just is not worth the time or effort to talk about. I let it go. Life is all to important to worry about attitudes and other peoples problems. Speak LIFE to each other instead of DEATH and the world can be a different place. eh?  (speaking to general public here)

J


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Back to the odor thing, would an ozone machine work in this situation if it is severe? I expect to have a simliar problem when my daughter (college student) moves out of my other house. I have told her no tomcats! Females may spray like tomcats, I don't know, but I know the tomcats have a very strong odor and I can't handle that.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

boman47k said:


> ...would an ozone machine work in this situation if it is severe?


Not really
It'll help the air as you are working
And it'll help as the odors get released if you leave it going
But it won't cure or stop a severe problem by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Well guys when we removed the carpet and padding the urine was so bad that we had to remove the plywood because it was completly soaked..I did spary solution inside floor joists and im going to seal the new plywood anyway...These people lived like animals!!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> Well guys when we removed the carpet and padding the urine was so bad that we had to remove the plywood because it was completly soaked..I did spary solution inside floor joists and im going to seal the new plywood anyway...These people lived like animals!!!!


D, you took my advice from post #10, thanks for listening bro. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> D, you took my advice from post #10, thanks for listening bro. :thumbup:


It was a sure way to resolve the problem for good! Great advice Tim :thumbsup:

J


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great teamwork, guys.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah you see what happens when we all can just get along!!! Problem solved and i was able to make some more money what can beat that... So Tim & Jason you expect your 1st check in the mail for your help, wow doesnt it pay to be nice!!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> So Tim & Jason you expect your 1st check in the mail for your help, wow doesnt it pay to be nice!!!!


D, you keep that check buddy, this one is on me.......glad I was able to help.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> D, you took my advice from post #10, thanks for listening bro. :thumbup:


1) This is not a contest as to who had the correct advice, or who's advice gets taken
Many times there are many solutions that will work
It's great that we all have different ways of dealing with things
2) He took my advice from post #8



slickshift said:


> And the only sure thing is Floor Removal



:icon_cheesygrin:
I Win


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> ....it might just be possible to give the place a complete douching


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

YOU are right i'm cancelling the ck to you TIM and sending it to SLICK!!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

dincao said:


> YOU are right i'm cancelling the ck to you TIM and sending it to SLICK!!!


I was the first to say something, Slick copied off of me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> D, you keep that check buddy, this one is on me.......glad I was able to help.


I'll take Tim's part, the daily rate for internet usage is expensive, his part will cover that. If I didn't have internet I would not have been able to help :thumbup::jester: J/k 

Need an address to send that check to? Ask Nathan for his, He built this forum and it's because of this that we were able to communicate and help out. Go Nathan! Woot!

Glad we could be a part in your efforts to make a good living. :thumbsup:

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

timhag said:


> D, you keep that check buddy, this one is on me.......glad I was able to help.


I'll take Tim's part, the daily rate for internet usage is expensive, his part will cover that. If I didn't have internet I would not have been able to help :thumbup::jester: J/k 

On the other hand.... Need an address to send that check to? Ask Nathan for his, He built this forum and it's because of this that we were able to communicate and help out. Go Nathan! Woot!

Glad we could be a part in your efforts to make a good living. :thumbsup:

J


----------

